# 3 days since update and no "problem streaming" errors



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It's been 3 days since the TiVo app was updated along with my Roamio Pro to the new versions and I've not had a single "problem streaming" error since. I'm not calling it yet, but it's looking very promising that they might have actually fixed this bug. :up:


----------



## Mike in MD (Sep 10, 2014)

I got 3 errors today with latest iPad tivo app, 20.4.5, and iOS 8.1 with in home streaming with Ipad 20 feet from Roamio. It is better but still not up to snuff here.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

I haven't gotten any errors either.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I was streaming on the DC Metro the other night. The signal was mostly 3G, but worked fine.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

Did they activate cellular streaming with this update?


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

geekmedic said:


> Did they activate cellular streaming with this update?


For Android hasn't it been active since the initial Sept 30th release?


----------



## Mike in MD (Sep 10, 2014)

The android app works on my Samsung Galaxy III fine, the iPad app doesn't. I think some people are comparing apples and androids.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Mike in MD said:


> I got 3 errors today with latest iPad tivo app, 20.4.5, and iOS 8.1 with in home streaming with Ipad 20 feet from Roamio. It is better but still not up to snuff here.


I still haven't had one. Been almost a week now. <fingers crossed>


----------



## Mike in MD (Sep 10, 2014)

My problem seemed to have gone away. Good streaming the last several days. , but


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I still have not had any errors. Looking great at this point.


----------

